# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل درباره کد سوابق تحصیلی

## Sirbigwig1998

من پارسال کد سوابق رو گرفتم امسال میزنم که دوباره بگیرم میگه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد کسی نمیدونه چه مرگشه؟ 
مشکلی نداره از همون پارسالیه استفاده کنم؟

----------


## Sirbigwig1998

بچها خواهش میکنم کمک کنید خیلی عجیبه مال هیچکدوم رو میزنه اطلاعاتم یافت نشد ولی من پارسال گرفتم جفتشو!!! جشه دقیقا

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sirbigwig1998


 بچها خواهش میکنم کمک کنید خیلی عجیبه مال هیچکدوم رو میزنه اطلاعاتم یافت نشد ولی من پارسال گرفتم جفتشو!!! جشه دقیقا


احتمالا کد منطقه رو اشتباه میزنید یا اینکه تاریخ تولد رو به صورت دستی وارد می کنید |*

----------

